# why does it take 4-6 weeks to feel better



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

Just curious why when starting a new med or an increase in dosage it takes that much alloted time to feel better. What exactly does our body need to adjust to? Can't it use the medicine its given effectively within the first week? Just curious as I'm trying to understand this better. Thanks


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

This all depends on the medication itself. Different medications are "processed" in the body different ways. Absorption, pharmacokinetics, etc all play a part. It's frustrating, but just the way our body works. The only things that work (on a regular basis) immediately are IV drugs. They go straight into the bloodstream and right to where they are needed. Anything taken by mouth has to go through the GI system and then are metabolized by different internal organs (thyroid meds usually go through the liver) before they can begin to take effect. Then it takes a while to reach a theraputic level in the body. Does this help any?


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Daisy,

T4 medications (levothyroxins), have a half life of 7 days, so it takes that long just for it to build up in out systems. You also have to consider that the lack of T4 and T3 causes damage to our bodies, and once we have the proper amount, the damage has to heal, which can take many weeks or months.

I know it is confusing... but I hope this helps a little.

Hugs

Phoenix


----------

